# Help - Cat followed me home and wont leave



## Cstaar

Hello 

A very friendly cat followed me home today and wont leave. He was friendly so I let him in and gave him some water. He seems in good condition. I have put him ( I think its a him as he's ginger so more chance he's a he not a she ) outside and he wont leave. He didn't follow me from that far away but I am starting to worry now as he wont go anywhere.

How long should I wait before I decide he has no home, take him in and try and find an owner? Because of how friendly he is I dont think he is ferel. 

I cant keep him, I have a small apartment and there is no way to seperate him and the rats. Temporarily the rat's cage can be in the bathroom, but not ideal.

Any one have any suggestions? I really dont know much about cats!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Poisoned

Well, I'd start asking around now, if it followed you home and won't leave with no prompting - it very well may be lost. Do you have a no-kill shelter there? 
Has the cat met the rats yet?
The stray cat I took in does not care about my rats at all.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Maybe put up a sign somewhere saying you found a cat, but don't describe it. Leave your number and say "found friendly cat, call and describe it to claim it" so that you don't have any creeps. Another thing to do (my parents are in law enforcement and whenever someone calls in a found pet, we pick it up and it stays at our house until the neighbors are found) call the local radio station and let them know you found one. You can call the shelter but a lot of times they'll want to immediately take the animal and if they are a kill shelter, you want the animal out of there as long as possible. I would probably just set food out for it and let it be, though. 
Chances it is lost are kind of slim, though it is possible. It is likely just wandering around, maybe locked out of its house and looking for company. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar

There are no kill shelters in norway I wouldn't worry about that. He is interested in my rats - he jumped onto their cage.I let him back in he was hanging around outside for half hour. Not going anywhere. Just waiting around. Came running back in as soon as I opened the door. In norway I am pretty sure by law he should be micro chipped so an owner should be found.You really thinks he's lost or just stubborn in not going anywhere? I will find the number for the shelter, the problem is I have nothing to carry him in.


----------



## Cstaar

So we rang the local shelter. They said to walk back with him to where we found him and see how he is. He seemed quite happy, we walked away slowly and he didn't follow. So we went out, got chinese takeaway and when we came back he was walking back to our place.

So he's back, at least for the night. It's getting cold out there now - Norway in the winter time. 

Tomorrow we will take him to a vet to see if he has a micro chip...

If not, then I will start with posters etc.

At least he is warm and dry tonight. 

I will go and get some cat food so he can have a meal.


----------



## Jenzie

Hopefully he can get back to where he belongs soon! Glad you're willing to take him in and feed him for the night.

And I agree with Muttlycrew, if you do need to put up posters, definitely ask people to describe the cat for you to avoid any weirdos.


----------



## Poisoned

That is extremely sweet of you to let him stay with you. Most people would not go so far for a cat, around here at least.

This is the little lady who showed up, like him, and would not leave me. She's family now. ;D


----------



## Cstaar

Dont worry if I need posters I will do thr describe thing. Hopefully he will have a chip which will solve all problems.Although I am not a cat person as such I can still appreciate he is someone's pet and I am sure they wouldn't want him cold and wet all night. Cat food is cheap so a pack fo dinner and one for breakfast isn't breaking the bank. He's sleeping on the sofa now and seems content. The rats are in the bathroom as its the only room we can be sure he won't get in as he keeps trying to jump on their cage. 2 of them are scared stiff so he can't stay long, a couple days at most. But at the end of the day he is somebody's pet and needs looking after. It feels like he came for a reason, most cats aren't interested in me - like I said im not resllly a cat person lol. So he must have had a reason for following me lol.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

A male papillion (which is a dog, not a cat, by the way) did this once. We tracked down his owners, but when we went to drop him off, he wouldn't go to them, so they said we could keep him. We later found out they were abusive dog owners. Perhaps your cat has come from a similar situation.


----------



## Gannyaan

Wow... he wouldnt even go to them? That takes strength, dogs are really loyal. I once, on a very cold and very rainy day, found a female pit mutt in the streets... I followed her around and gave her my jacket and called the police... i later found out that shelters in this area DO kill.. She was so sweet, I think about her every day wishing I had taken her home!!


----------



## PandaCobain

I say do as suggested earlier, post a few flyers stating you found a very friendly cat and the area in which it started following you. Post your phone number if you'd like or post your email. I have an email address for important things such as job applications and another for emails that may come from facebook, forums, or something else I join. Maybe have an email set up just for the kitry and you can shut it down after you find the owner, IF you find the owner.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

Gannyaan said:


> Wow... he wouldnt even go to them? That takes strength, dogs are really loyal. I once, on a very cold and very rainy day, found a female pit mutt in the streets... I followed her around and gave her my jacket and called the police... i later found out that shelters in this area DO kill.. She was so sweet, I think about her every day wishing I had taken her home!!


Well, he was very loyal to us from the day we got him, we could take him to the park and he wouldn't leave our side. He was just looking for a decent home that wouldn't abuse him. He was a gorgeous dog, we named him Rusty because he was white with beautiful red spots. Unfortunately, because he was abused, he had irreparable behavioural issues. We ended up rehoming him with people who were able to care for him better than we could (they had one dog who was mentally retarded and one who was missing a leg). I miss him, but he went to a home that was able to give him much better care.

I know what you mean about the pit you wish you kept. There have been so many dogs that I wish I could have rescued, but if I were to rescue them all, I would be one of those people who has way too many animals, which is just another kind of cruelty.


----------

